# Amateurs and HO's getting slammed??



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't post often, but when I do I'm always satisfied. I do read a lot though. My favorite threads are when HO's and Amateur Diyers are getting slammed by the community. Does anyone have any favorite threads or comments that have come from ET?? I'd love to read them. I get calls from time to time with people wanting advice on what they're doing and I'm sure we've all gone to price a job only to realize that the HO is looking for some free advice. I always try to politely dismiss them, but I love to see them slammed online!! Maybe a collection of threads would scare them off. Even some stories about experiences would be great. 

I had a rough looking dude come up to me at Home Depot a while ago and asked if 12 wire would be good to wire some pendant lights over a kitchen island (I assumed he was a "Handyman"). I told him that 12 was good but 10 would be better. He thanked me and headed back to the wire cutting area. I wish him the best..............


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pitapacket said:


> I don't post often, but when I do I'm always satisfied. I do read a lot though. My favorite threads are when HO's and Amateur Diyers are getting slammed by the community. Does anyone have any favorite threads or comments that have come from ET?? I'd love to read them. I get calls from time to time with people wanting advice on what they're doing and I'm sure we've all gone to price a job only to realize that the HO is looking for some free advice. I always try to politely dismiss them, but I love to see them slammed online!! Maybe a collection of threads would scare them off. Even some stories about experiences would be great.
> 
> I had a rough looking dude come up to me at Home Depot a while ago and asked if 12 wire would be good to wire some pendant lights over a kitchen island (I assumed he was a "Handyman"). I told him that 12 was good but 10 would be better. He thanked me and headed back to the wire cutting area. I wish him the best..............






> I told him that 12 was good but 10 would be better. He thanked me and headed back to the wire cutting area. I wish him the best............


Way to go!.....:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah I love it when ya go to someone's home and the job is a mess, and they look at you all serious and say: "I did it how does it look" ah boy. I have 1 guy, done tons of work for him but he is always trying to do stuff himself. And it is always a mess, and then he calls me lol. He did a 4gang with 2 dimmers in, it didn't fit so he chopped the back of the box off..wtf. Then I come in and clean it up, hey it pays the bills:thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I had 2 guys call about finishing 4 units in a building. The last guy ran #8 Ser to the ranges and it passed a rough. The sheetrock went up and the guy bailed on them. Needed a 4 meter stack and trim out. I priced it and they said that is more than the other guy quoted for the whole job! I said and now you know why his number was so low. :whistling2:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

I think this site needs a 'diy arena' let em post in there and we can have fun with em. 
Instead of attacking eachother we can let some steam off on the diys instead :laughing:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

RGH said:


> Yeah I love it when ya go to someone's home and the job is a mess, and they look at you all serious and say: "I did it how does it look" ah boy. I have 1 guy, done tons of work for him but he is always trying to do stuff himself. And it is always a mess, and then he calls me lol. He did a 4gang with 2 dimmers in, it didn't fit so he chopped the back of the box off..wtf. Then I come in and clean it up, hey it pays the bills:thumbup:


It just reminds me of the sign in my mechanic's shop.

Labor rate .............. $ 65 hr
If you watch .......... $ 75 hr
If you help ............. $ 95 hr

I sit and drink free coffee, read free magazines and watch free TV occassionally using a restroom I don't have to clean. As Clint put it, "A man's got to know his limitations." :thumbsup:


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

I was called in once to look at a new construction house. I was told all I needed to do was install a 400amp meter can and 200amp panel (200amps was reserved for a garage that would be built later). The guy was an electrical engineer and his brother in law was an industrial maintenance electrician. The whole house was wired in 12 but there were only a few circuits. $2500 later I had split up the circuits and install the meter and panel that he had supplied. I didn't cut anything in and I never heard back from them. It took me weeks to get paid and I finally ended up having to meet them at a gas station to get a check. I'm sure the trim went great (stabbed in the back 12?).........


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

This guy got off easy..... where are the posts where they get beat up?

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/help-please-16046/


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

This one's pretty rough. Even insulted his grammar!
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/sorry-but-still-need-help-15732/

My favorite comment " You can't die from painting.."

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/new-ceiling-fan-wiring-please-help-15195/


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> It just reminds me of the sign in my mechanic's shop.
> 
> Labor rate .............. $ 65 hr
> If you watch .......... $ 75 hr
> ...



You forgot "If you worked on it yourself..... $125 hr". :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

pitapacket said:


> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/new-ceiling-fan-wiring-please-help-15195/


 That one is so bad it almost has to be a joke. :blink:

-John


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

Big John said:


> That one is so bad it almost has to be a joke. :blink:
> 
> -John


I was thinking the same thing until I saw the second photo posting. The fan bracket on the Home Depot blue box is priceless.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Most professional forums revel in the group demonization of the HO's & DIYer's 

But most of us really don't realize that we're a minority, that the average age of a licensed trades(person) is climbing, and that austerity measures are not only cutting back on the entities that would seek to assure our presence, they justify the crime of DIYe'rs when they do appear

Meanwhile, those 'powers that be' @ Batterymarch park keep pumping out code updates, corrolations, and further fodder that won't be enforced that basically chaulks up to more hoops for US to leap through, making THEM more marketable

~CS~


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> Most professional forums revel in the group demonization of the HO's & DIYer's
> 
> But most of us really don't realize that we're a minority, that the average age of a licensed trades(person) is climbing, and that austerity measures are not only cutting back on the entities that would seek to assure our presence, they justify the crime of DIYe'rs when they do appear
> 
> ...


Thats's what I was going to say.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

pitapacket said:


> I was thinking the same thing until I saw the second photo posting. The fan bracket on the Home Depot blue box is priceless.



So a "Supply House" blue box is acceptable?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> Most professional forums revel in the group demonization of the HO's & DIYer's
> 
> But most of us really don't realize that we're a minority, that the average age of a licensed trades(person) is climbing, and that austerity measures are not only cutting back on the entities that would seek to assure our presence, they justify the crime of DIYe'rs when they do appear
> 
> ...


Can you be normal? :wallbash:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Can you be normal? :wallbash:



Sure he is..:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*cl*

I surf CL now and look for the cheapest tight ass needing electric work for peanuts. I go, do a real survey, tell him I"m going to do all this stuff over and above I know what others are doing for about 1/5 of my normal price. He is overwhelmed with joy. When he calls ready for me to start I tell him I've had a severe brain injury and can't do the work anymore...:jester:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I surf CL now and look for the cheapest tight ass needing electric work for peanuts. I go, do a real survey, tell him I"m going to do all this stuff over and above I know what others are doing for about 1/5 of my normal price. He is overwhelmed with joy. When he calls ready for me to start I tell him I've had a severe brain injury and can't do the work anymore...:jester:


This post is Cletis


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So a "Supply House" blue box is acceptable?



Yes, when you purchase a Carlon box at a professional supply counter, it is not hack. When you purchase it at Home Depot, it is hack.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Yes, when you purchase a Carlon box at a professional supply counter, it is not hack. When you purchase it at Home Depot, it is hack.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

480sparky said:


> So a "Supply House" blue box is acceptable?


I don't care if you get the blue box from Neiman Marcus, those blue boxes are not rated for fan support, so yes where is the beef. The fact that it came from Home Depot is only a testament to the quality of advice that this person probably received. The last time I asked an associate for advice it was in the plumbing department. The associate was sorry to inform me that he was a retired electrician. Hmmmmm I guess I was doing my own plumbing work..............:whistling2:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

pitapacket said:


> I don't post often, but when I do I'm always satisfied. I do read a lot though. My favorite threads are when HO's and Amateur Diyers are getting slammed by the community. Does anyone have any favorite threads or comments that have come from ET?? I'd love to read them. I get calls from time to time with people wanting advice on what they're doing and I'm sure we've all gone to price a job only to realize that the HO is looking for some free advice. I always try to politely dismiss them, but I love to see them slammed online!! Maybe a collection of threads would scare them off. Even some stories about experiences would be great.
> 
> I had a rough looking dude come up to me at Home Depot a while ago and asked if 12 wire would be good to wire some pendant lights over a kitchen island (I assumed he was a "Handyman"). I told him that 12 was good but 10 would be better. He thanked me and headed back to the wire cutting area. I wish him the best..............


" The NEC now recognizes #10 as minimum size wire for all residential work, since most handymen install 30 amp breakers on circuits". I hope you sent him away with shallow 3" pancake boxes too.


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> " The NEC now recognizes #10 as minimum size wire for all residential work, since most handymen install 30 amp breakers on circuits". I hope you sent him away with shallow 3" pancake boxes too.


 I could have led him to the soldering equipment aisle too.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pitapacket said:


> I don't care if you get the blue box from Neiman Marcus, those blue boxes are not rated for fan support, so yes where is the beef. The fact that it came from Home Depot is only a testament to the quality of advice that this person probably received. The last time I asked an associate for advice it was in the plumbing department. The associate was sorry to inform me that he was a retired electrician. Hmmmmm I guess I was doing my own plumbing work..............:whistling2:



Carlon does make a blue plastic fan rated box available at the box stores. The one in the pic may not be but they do make it.


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

Bulldog1 said:


> Carlon does make a blue plastic fan rated box available at the box stores. The one in the pic may not be but they do make it.


I stand corrected.


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

pitapacket said:


> I stand corrected.



I had no idea until I noticed them at big blue one day looking for a cut in box I was short on a job.


----------



## pitapacket (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm going to tread cautiously here...... 

I see the carlon boxes rated for "fan support" up to 35 pounds:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=uBPETsrxCY-btwfD4vnlDQ&ved=0CDcQ8gIwAg

I always use a metal fan box or plastic fan box where the support is through the box and into the wood:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...=X&ei=-hPETuWJC8Gutwf50dG6DQ&ved=0CLMBEPMCMAg

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998017234

And it appears that you can use a standard raco octagon for a 35lb fan:

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=ZBTETr-KBYO4tweN74nVDQ&ved=0CGoQ8wIwAg

Or even a cut-in carlon box for a 10lb fan?:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...9x00001a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=SPM2311524003

I'm not sure what is right (I'd hate to explain to the AHJ that the 9 pound fan will be fine in the 10lb rated cut in box), but I always prescribe to the "overkill is always acceptable" way of thinking. Way off topic and I'm awaiting the backlash. I have no problem with HD and I actually buy almost all of my romex from them since I'm small and the quantities I buy don't qualify for decent pricing from supply houses. I also buy my recessed can housings (but not trims) from the very same place. I've even been known to install a blue box or two. Not really sure how to close this out, but you get the idea..............


----------

